
Bots and newspapers - anjalik
http://www.niemanlab.org/2017/04/these-are-the-bots-powering-jeff-bezos-washington-post-efforts-to-build-a-modern-digital-newspaper/
======
petercooper
I really enjoyed this, but I'm not sure this headline does it any favors.

